# Can the NFL stop pretending now?



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

When you have to get all the way down to DAVID GARRARD to fill out your Pro Bowl QB roster, it's obvious that not enough people care about it to even keep up the charade that anyone cares.

It used to be that people wanted to watch their favorite players on their favorite teams. Now it's to the point where many want to see them NOT play so they won't risk serious injury. And no one from Super Bowl teams can play now. (Genius move there: aren't they likely to have more of the all-stars that people want to see?)

And the players don't even get an all-expenses-paid week in Hawaii out of it any more.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

The Pro Bowl is returning to Hawaii next season. It will be the week after the Super Bowl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well first of all.... moving it to next week.

They had to try something. 
I think most people agree, that the two weeks to the Super Bowl is the best thing for the two teams playing. Time to heal and time to prepare, for teams that don't normally play one another.

So there is that "dull" week in the middle. 
So instead of getting the NFL QB Challenge and other off-shoots that in between weekend, they tried to move the Pro-Bowl there.

Obviously they knew this problem of losing players that were playing in the SuperBowl, but they also knew that having it after the Super Bowl, they were going to lose players. Possibly even more, as those that lost this weekend, would go 3 weeks without playing.

As for players getting the all-expenses-paid week to Hawaii?
Seriously, even for the 56th guy on a team roster, making the league min is getting something like $250k a year. I think they can afford a trip to a resort in Hawaii. Heck some of them make enough, they can rent an entire island.

Because of the NFL's structure and probably being the most risk-prone profession sport, there is just no good way to do the Pro-Bowl.

MLB - The all star game in the middle of the season. The only real issue is with the pitchers, and even that is a stretch in my mind. Especially with the day off before and after the all-star game.

NHL - That is close to the NFL, as injury's are common there. I think the two weeks of Olympic Play this year, is a much bigger risk/issue then an All-Star offensive shoot out

NBA - Same as the MLB. The players just play light defense, as nothing is on the line.

There is absolutely no way they could inject the Pro-Bowl into the middle of the season, just way to much risk.

The other problem, as of now, they can't get rid of the Pro-Bowl as selection to the pro-bowl is tied to some players contracts. Now maybe with the next CBA, they can add a clause that they can have a structure like NCAA where you can be voted and selected as one of the top 50 players in the conference, with no game.

I don't think any of the fans will miss the Pro-Bowl.
I haven't watched it probably a decade. We scheduled our Cub Scout Pinewood Derby this Sunday, specifically because it was the Pro-Bowl and not a playoff/SuperBowl weekend.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because of the NFL's structure and probably being the most risk-prone profession sport, there is just no good way to do the Pro-Bowl.
> 
> MLB - The all star game in the middle of the season. The only real issue is with the pitchers, and even that is a stretch in my mind. Especially with the day off before and after the all-star game.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you're precisely right. In MLB the injury risk in *any given game* is lower than the other major pro team sports, and the risk of very serious career-threatening injury is lower. Mostly the concern is limited to managers and teams demanding their pitchers don't throw more than 20 pitches or so.

Even in the NBA and the NHL you can play a low risk shoot-em-up exhibition game with almost no contact and nothing resembling defense (with scores like 152-144 in the NBA and 15-12 in the NHL). You simply can NOT do that in the NFL.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love sports, as seen in my signature I watch A LOT, but I hate All-Star games. There's zero competition and a bore to watch. I enjoy skills/dunk/HR challenges, but the games are a joke.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I love sports, as seen in my signature I watch A LOT, but I hate All-Star games. There's zero competition and a bore to watch. *I enjoy skills/dunk/HR challenges, but the games are a joke.*


I tend to agree with that sentiment.

I wouldn't mind them doing some sort of skills competition in the week leading up to the Super Bowl... passing accuracy, some silly obstacle course.... something. But I haven't watched the "Pro Bowl" in years... and I won't watch this year either.

The only exception is the NHL all star game.. even though there's no competition, I usually watch... only because it is an offensive shootout, and you're liable to see something pretty cool (i.e. Owen Nolan's hat trick and "called shot").


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I wouldn't mind them doing some sort of skills competition in the week leading up to the Super Bowl... passing accuracy, some silly obstacle course.... something. But I haven't watched the "Pro Bowl" in years... and I won't watch this year anyway.


They used to do the QB challenge & skill comp, but I think they quit.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The other problem, as of now, they can't get rid of the Pro-Bowl as selection to the pro-bowl is tied to some players contracts. Now maybe with the next CBA, they can add a clause that they can have a structure like NCAA where you can be voted and selected as one of the top 50 players in the conference, with no game.


So what? If they cancel the pro-bowl those players wouldn't get that bonus. They might not have gotten it anyway. No biggie.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> So what? If they cancel the pro-bowl those players wouldn't get that bonus. They might not have gotten it anyway. No biggie.


The Player's Association, would file a grievance and arbitration and all other of that fun legal stuff.

I personally don't care, but we all know the reality of the situation.

And I would rather there be a crappy pro-bowl, then a season strike or lockout.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

THey should just change the Pro-Bowl to the NFL All-Star FLag Football Challenge. THen people would not be so afraid of getting hurt.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lee L said:


> THey should just change the Pro-Bowl to the NFL All-Star FLag Football Challenge. THen people would not be so afraid of getting hurt.


:lol: My best friend lacerated his kidney playing flag football...injuries are crazy.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

When I was young, we played flag football and the blocking was just as rough as the real thing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since these players have played all year already...and we know what they all can do anyway...and a post-Superbowl game is obviously anti-climactic....

Why not just name "X" number of players to an ALL PRO TEAM, and not even play any game....?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

THat would cover the bonus issue as they could just base them on that.

Also, for the guys with Pro-Bowl bonus tie ins, do they get it if they are one of the replacements? If so, I bet there are 31 guys happy about people bowing out.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Think I would rather watch a Lingerie Football League game than the Pro Bowl. :lol:


----------



## cousinofjah (Feb 16, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> When you have to get all the way down to DAVID GARRARD to fill out your Pro Bowl QB roster, it's obvious that not enough people care about it to even keep up the charade that anyone cares.
> 
> It used to be that people wanted to watch their favorite players on their favorite teams. Now it's to the point where many want to see them NOT play so they won't risk serious injury. And no one from Super Bowl teams can play now. (Genius move there: aren't they likely to have more of the all-stars that people want to see?)
> 
> And the players don't even get an all-expenses-paid week in Hawaii out of it any more.


I kinda agree, but didn't it get it's highest rating ever?


----------

